# Budget Thermal Compound, Suggestions?



## ratul (May 17, 2016)

My laptop is idling around 60c these days, so i think it's time to change the thermal compound after 1.5years or so, have my eyes on deepcool z5, but any other suggestions in the same price range under ₹500 would be appreciated.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 17, 2016)

I just checked mine, without the external cooler, mine's 64C.  

I too need a solution.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 20, 2016)

nobody's replying. 
I searched a bit, all the good ones cost over 900 INR. 
Do let me know when you decide on a thermal compound. and I'll be updating this thread when I buy one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2016)

I got deepcool z5 for around 300

Sent from my Y541-U02 using Tapatalk


----------



## saswat23 (May 20, 2016)

Get the Deepcool Z5


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2016)

+1 for deepcool Z5 from my side too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I got deepcool z5 for around 300



Where did you get it for that price ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Where did you get it for that price ?



Probably some rare eBay coupon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Where did you get it for that price ?


Was going for 450 and I applied ebay 150 Rs off coupon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was going for 450 and I applied ebay 150 Rs off coupon.



Oh good. Do you remember the Seller Name ?


----------



## ratul (May 23, 2016)

thanks guys, got deepcool z5. :grin_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2016)

Even I got it yesterday. Will be doing testing tomorrow.


----------



## ratul (Jun 11, 2016)

well, the temp difference is really good in a laptop, had to apply to both CPU and GPU.

Dell Diagnostics:
Before Application: Highest 77°C
After Application: Highest 69°C
Difference: 8°C on load.

IDLE:
Before Application: 55°C-60°C
After Application: 48°C-50°C
Difference: 7-9°C

So, I am really happy with the results, now just need to do gaming tests as well, though i didn't note the CPU and GPU temps before application.:sweating_NF: Though confident that laptop would feel much more cooler while gaming now. :grin_NF:

Current IDLE Screenshot:
*i.imgur.com/yK9LOsX.png


----------



## Sarika CoolGirl (Jun 12, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was going for 450 and I applied ebay 150 Rs off coupon.



*Where do you guys get coupon from? could you please help me? I do shopping on Amazon and ebay and pay full amount! *:crying_NF: :girl_NF: *Where to get those discount coupons from?*


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2016)

at the minimum, ebay itself sends newsletters daily with 6-10% coupons.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2016)

Get the best Thermal Compound ever...

Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compund (1gram) -399

Link:Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste OEM Packaging -1 gram - Buy Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste OEM Packaging -1 gram Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound (3 grams)-699.

Link:Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound - Buy Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------

